# Question on WBS PDF Updates



## thc1967 (Aug 19, 2009)

I understand that from time to time the great support here means that the PDF versions of the WBS adventures get updated.  I have a few questions on the process...

Are these updates generally made available to the publishers from whom we buy the PDFs, such as paizo and rpgnow?

Assuming they are, are those publishers obligated to provide them to us if we've purchased a previous version?

Assuming they're obligated or willing, can anyone tell me the process to get the updates, especially from paizo? 

Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 19, 2009)

The process varies according to which store sold it to you (and probably your settings within that store). RPGNow, for example, emails you with an update message if you have allowed them to do so.

We upload the updated files to each store when we update them. At RPGNow it happens automatically; I believe Paizo has a manual approval process of some kind, because even brand new products take a day or so to appear there.

Whether a store is obligated to provide you with updates depends entirely on their own TOS.  But even if they aren't obligated, I'd be very susprised if there were any which didn't.


----------

